# GREAT family tent on sale!



## Stephen (May 30, 2004)

Hey all,

I just picked up this 3-dome tent from Walmart. It's on sale for $88.72. I have it setup in my yard and the kids love it. We'll give it a test run before my  church's family camping trip this coming weekend.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2004)

In my experience, the biggest problem with family-sized dome tents is small rain flies. We have a *Eureka Tetragon 9* which works pretty well and has a pretty generous rainfly. When camping in the Whites though, we sill always string up a heavy-duty tarp over it.

Anyway, that seems like a pretty neat "structure". Just be sure to cover it all with a tarp(s). I'm going to guess with all those seams and zippers, there are a lot of opportunities to get wet.


----------



## jimme (Jun 7, 2004)

While on the tent subject. . .a friend insists that a ground tarp is no longer necessary due to the new materials used in making tents and that I'd be better off using the tarp overhead. I'm thinking he's right especially since I use an inflatable matress.

Any comments?

Jimme


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2004)

I would say both can't hurt. Just be careful not to position the overhead tarp so that rainwater runs off and collects between the ground tarp and the tent, i.e. use a bigger tarp overhead...


----------

